# Inglourious Basterds



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no idea what to think of this. But its Tarantino, so I'm hyped.


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like this movie's going head to head with Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

> Looks like this movie's going head to head with Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.



And I'll gladly see this.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Brad pitt? Yeah no...


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, yes. Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Fight Club. Burn After Reading. Babel. This man can act.


----------



## batanga (Dec 30, 2008)

Gambitz said:


> Looks like this movie's going head to head with Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen.


What? That makes no sense. Elaborate please.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yeah, yes. Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Fight Club. Burn After Reading. Babel. This man can act.



Curious case sucked, fight night was ok, burn after reading was ok, haven't seen babel. The man hasn't proven shit to me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2008)

Brad Pitt isn't one of my favorite actors; but I am prepared to list his movies that I liked.

True Romance
Se7en
Twelve Monkeys
Legends of the Fall
Mr and Mrs Smith
Being John Malkovich
Fight Club
Meet Joe Black
Snatch
Ocean's Eleven
Ocean's Twelve
Babel
Burn After Reading
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford

The Mexican is the only really bad Pitt film I can think of.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 30, 2008)

> In Nazi-occupied France during World War II, a group of Jewish-American soldiers known as "The Basterds" are chosen specifically to spread fear throughout the Third Reich by scalping and brutally killing Nazis. The Basterds soon cross paths with a French-Jewish teenage girl who runs a movie theater in Paris which is targeted by the soldiers



It sounds interesting. 



> Mike Myers as General Ed Fenech



Wtf ?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Brad Pitt isn't one of my favorite actors; but I am prepared to list his movies that I liked.
> 
> True Romance
> Se7en
> ...


Most of the ones you listed that I've seen are "OK" to me at best. I don't really hate brad, just never seem to do anything special. I think the only movie you listed i liked was Se7en  Rest are either ok or bad or i haven't seen em. To me anyway.


----------



## martryn (Dec 30, 2008)

> Most of the ones you listed that I've seen are "OK" to me at best. I don't really hate brad, just never seem to do anything special. I think the only movie you listed i liked was Se7en  Rest are either ok or bad or i haven't seen em. To me anyway.



Well, you've sorta proven you have god awful tastes.  I mean... Guyver?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2008)

Tarantino needs to redeem himself after Death Proof.


----------



## Batman (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been looking forward to this since he announced he'd finished the script many years back. And starring Brad Pitt? I can't wait to see was Q pulls outta him as an actor.

And fucking mike meyers. Just awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2008)

martryn said:


> Well, you've sorta proven you have god awful tastes.  I mean... Guyver?



Awww personal strike, nice one 

Doesn't change that brad pitt is overrated as fuck


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2008)

> Doesn't change that brad pitt is overrated as fuck


Not really, he pumps out Oscar caliber movies like nobody's business.  That resume Rukia posted is one of the best in Hollywood.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm.  Now that I have read the synopsis...I have to admit...this sounds like a damn interesting movie.  Pretty decent casting all the way around.  I think some movies try to jam too many stars into a picture.  1 star and a bunch of talented ensemble cast actors...that's usually the best combination.  Tarantino has been working on the film for a long time.  I expect it to be good.

And I actually don't think Tarantino needs to redeem himself for Death Proof.  That was a Grindhouse film.  He made it for fun.  It wasn't supposed to be taken seriously.  And it was a 1000 times better than Planet Terror.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 31, 2008)

I thought Death Proof was amusing.  Like any other actor, Brad has done some things I like and some I don't care for, but he is a talented guy.  I'm looking forward to both releases.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't like Death Proof at first, but its growing on me. 

I didn't like Kill Bill at first either, and now its one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2008)

I liked Kill Bill volume 1.  The second volume?  Not so much.  I wonder how good of a movie it would have been if he just made it as one long movie?  I don't recall...but I thought Tarantino was against splitting it into 2 movies; but the studio forced his hand.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

I loved Kill Bill 2.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

I was "okay" with Death Proof.

But here is how I'd *probably* rate his movies.

Resovoir Dogs- 4/4
Pulp Fiction- 3.5-4/4
Jackie Brown- 3.5/4
Kill Bill- 3.5-4/4(probably a 4)
Kill Bill 2- 3-3.5/4

And then Death Proof- 2.5/4

Not bad, but not good for Tarantino. Even though Death Proof got better near the end, it focused too much on those annoying girls. I mean, that sequence where they are eating goes on forever. It's not even like his usual movies where the dialogue is cool. 

I think the reason why his movies tend to rock is because he takes awhile to make them(there are large gaps between his films). With Death Proof, he had to hurry it up because Rodriguiz already filmed Planet Terror.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

They did talk a lot compared to his other films. At least the soundtrack is badass. I keep listening to Chick Habit. 

Didn't like Jackie Brown. I liked the 70s feel to it though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2008)

lol the title

anyways they've actually started making this? last I heard it was in developmental hell


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

I heard its going to be released in June.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

I personally really enjoyed Death Proof though that's just me I could totally see how someone wouldn't enjoy it but I sure did.

also have yet to see Jackie Brown.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 1, 2009)

Release date is August 21, 2009.

Some pictures

*Spoiler*: __ 









Cast
Lt. Aldo Raine - 
Sgt. Donny Donowitz - 
Col. Hans Landa - 
General Ed Fenech - 
PFC. Utivich - 
PFC. Hirschberg - 
Marcel - 
Fredrick Zoller - 
Bridget von Hammersmark - 
Lt. Archie Hicox - 
Sgt. Hugo Stiglitz - 
Francesca Mondino - 
Shosanna Dreyfus - 
Madame Mimieux - 
Perrier LaPadite - 
Private Butz - 
Sgt. Werner Rachtman - 
Sgt. Wilhelm Wicki - 
Major Deiter Hellstrom - 
Adolf Hitler (character) - 
Joseph Goebbels (character) - 
Winston Churchill (character) - 
Basterd (Omar Ulmer) - 
Basterd (Zimmerman?) - 
Mrs. Himmelstein - 

Not 100% sure about the following characters and actors

The Narrator: 
Wolfgang: 
Young Shosanna: 
??:  

Gonna be awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

> Release date is August 21, 2009.



*sigh* What a long ass time to wait.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been waiting for this since Kill Bill Vol. 2.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 1, 2009)

Heh, this sounds interesting. I'm a big fan of Tarantino


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 1, 2009)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> Cast
> 
> PFC. Utivich -




And my mind was just made up for me. Going to see it opening weekend.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 11, 2009)

The trailer with some ET guy talking over it.
Call me lazy.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 11, 2009)

Trailer was alright. 

@ batanga. You know what i meant.


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks good. 

I like the end where Hitler is yelling "nein".


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 11, 2009)

Version without the ET guy talking.
Link removed

I guess I should have waited for this one.


----------



## Chee (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn ET guys. Completely ruined the mood of the trailer.

Much awesome without him.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 12, 2009)

brad pitt can act he acted well in snatch


----------



## Even (Feb 13, 2009)

interesting, movie looks interesting  I'll definitely check this one out


----------



## Batman (Feb 13, 2009)

Man I want a trailer!!


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

Batman said:


> Man I want a trailer!!





Twilight Deity Link said:


> Version without the ET guy talking.
> Seishun no Fireball
> 
> I guess I should have waited for this one.



**


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't really like american movie when it played in France.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 14, 2009)

Trailer looks awesome!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 14, 2009)

I wanna see this!


----------



## Batman (Feb 16, 2009)

trailer is fucking awesome


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 16, 2009)

Samuel L. Narrating = Instant Classic.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Resovoir Dogs- 4/4
> Pulp Fiction- 3.5-4/4
> Jackie Brown- 3.5/4
> Kill Bill- 3.5-4/4(probably a 4)
> ...



You thought Pulp Fiction was worse than Reservoir Dogs and on the same level as Jackie Brown?  Foolishness.

What about that hotel one?


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

Jackie Brown is dreadfully boring. Unlike his other works, the dialouge in this movie felt forced and boring.

I stopped about an hour in. Didn't wanna watch anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2009)

Saw trailer, to corny.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

I love this trailer


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

Trailer does look corny, but that's how Tarantino usually rolls.



Mider T said:


> You thought Pulp Fiction was worse than Reservoir Dogs and on the same level as Jackie Brown?  Foolishness.
> 
> What about that hotel one?



I thought Pulp Fiction was slightly uneven. The scenes with Bruce Willis just doesn't measure to the scenes of Samuel Jackson. 

Although, I didnt put it on the same level as Jackie brown, as I gave it a 3.5-4/4...

Jackie Brown seems to be the most mixed of Tarantino's movies. Either you love it or hate it.....at least compared to his other movies. 

Reservoir Dogs, to me, was sheer brilliance in low budget filmmaking. I was completely drawn into the story, whereas other Tarantino movies have slower moments(especially Death Proof).


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Saw trailer, to corny.



lol, its Tarantino.



> The scenes with Bruce Willis just doesn't measure to the scenes of Samuel Jackson.



But the rape scene. 

 Best part of the film, IMO.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

How is watching Ving Rhames get raped the best part of the movie?

My favorite scene is the first bit where Samuel Jackson and John Travolta are talking before they go kill those kids.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

Samurai sword. :ho

"Who's Zed?"
"Zed is dead baby. Zed is dead."



> My favorite scene is the first bit where Samuel Jackson and John Travolta are talking before they go kill those kids.



I like the one where he puts that needle in her chest.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2009)

I dunno i liked his Pulp fiction and reservoir dogs work but his recent stuff, grindhouse, this, kill bill, just been so meh.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

> lol, its Tarantino.


pretty much what I said.

Tarantino has corn for blood


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 20, 2009)

New posters.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome posters. Remind me of the early Kill Bill posters except meaner........


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2009)

is this going to be a 250 page thread 4 months before it's released?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2009)

cool posters

though for some odd reason the 2nd one reminds me of Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2009)

OH SHIT. COOL POSTERS.

And yea, the second one does remind me of Full Metal Jacket. Yet a lot cooler. :ho


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I dunno i liked his Pulp fiction and reservoir dogs work but his recent stuff, grindhouse, this, kill bill, just been so meh.



He actually said he felt bad about having so much commercial success so early in hi carrier. His last couple of movies were just him having fun. Although, i think all his works are great. This movie will be a stylish and fun action thrill ride worth every penny.


----------



## Slayz (Apr 6, 2009)

*Inglorious Basterds [Quentin Tarantino]*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcoPxyxpE9A[/YOUTUBE]​



> During World War II a group of Jewish-American soldiers known as "The Basterds" are chosen specifically to spread fear throughout the Third Reich by scalping and brutally killing Nazis. The Basterds soon cross paths with a French-Jewish teenage girl who runs a movie theater in Paris which is targeted by the soldiers.





> *Cast*
> 
> Brad Pitt	- 	Lt. Aldo Raine
> 
> ...



*CAN I GET A FUCKING HELL YEAH?​*


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 6, 2009)

I heard about this awhile ago... isn't this a remake of the original or something I don't know.


----------



## Slayz (Apr 6, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> I heard about this awhile ago... isn't this a remake of the original or something I don't know.



Actually, only the title and partial premise were inspired by Enzo Castellari's 1978 movie Inglorious Bastards


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 6, 2009)

It looks good, but I'll stay hesitant.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never seen a Tarantino film in theatres, so this will definately be my first.


----------



## Slayz (Apr 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I've never seen a Tarantino film in theatres, so this will definately be my first.



That would be a fine display of refined taste, good sir


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 6, 2009)

Blackpretzel said:


> Actually, only the title and partial premise were inspired by Enzo Castellari's 1978 movie Inglorious Bastards



Ok thanks a lot


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Apr 6, 2009)

this looks so goddamn fucking amazingly awesome.

bj novak
brad pitt(no homo)
mike meyers
quentin tarantino

the other guys

awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2009)

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2009)

It looks awesome.


----------



## Zeropark (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice to see some Nazis getting pwnt, as a german myself i'm looking forward to this movie!


----------



## Slayz (Apr 7, 2009)

AND SAMUEL "ENGLISH friend, DO YOU SPEAK IT?" JACKSON IS GOING TO NARRATE IT!

SHIT MAN, THIS FILM REEKS OF AWESOME AND WIN.


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2009)

Samuel is gonna narrate it? Fuck yes.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

up this goes.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2009)

The posters are great, I need to see if I can get my hands on any of them


----------



## Vanity (Apr 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> I've never seen a Tarantino film in theatres, so this will definately be my first.



Yeah I think you would have been quite young when the other ones came out. There's no way they would have believed that you're old enough to get in to see them. You're close to 18 though now.

I saw the 2 Kill Bill movies in the theatre back in 2003 and 2004. I remember they didn't think I was of age and the first time I went I didn't have ID and they wouldn't let me in. XD I was 19 though, so I was actually a legal age to see it.

Anyway, yeah I guess this movie might be interesting although I hope it has a good story to it and not just mass Nazi killing.

Also, although the Nazis were fucked up....I do feel a little sad just because 2 of my family members were Nazis. Not like I agree with them joining the SS but they are still family. My family disowned them for 25 years actually and eventually forgave them(although one of them had died). Anyway they were basically just soldiers although they were the more elite ones. At least they realized that what they did was stupid and the one that didn't die during the war was thrown in jail for 7 years. He felt bad about what he did. Apparently when my family actually talked to that part of the family again, they broke down crying. Especially because, well, they had betrayed our country since my family is from Holland, not Germany. I think the Nazis tried to get the Dutch to join them since they considered us Aryan like them but most of Holland was just like "FUCK YOU!" and resisted and finally the Nazis got so pissed off that they starved a lot of Dutch people and crap like that.

I know my grandfather stole a battery off one of the German planes. lol. They'd kill you if they saw you do that.

When I was a baby I was actually baptised by a guy who had been part of the Dutch resistance and had been tortured by the Nazis.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 11, 2009)

up this goes


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw Jackie Brown (by myself) and Pulp Fiction (with Dad) in theaters.  Guess I'm a little older than you guys.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I saw Jackie Brown (by myself) and Pulp Fiction (with Dad) in theaters.  Guess I'm a little older than you guys.



Well you're only 2 years older than me and Pulp Fiction came out a long time ago....like in 1994 or something right? I'm not sure. I was really young back then though.

I don't know when Jackie Brown came out. I actually still haven't seen Jackie Brown or Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2009)

I was two back when Pulp Fiction was released. And I finally just saw it early this year, its now one of my favorite films.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 12, 2009)

can the two inglourious basterds threads get merged?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 12, 2009)

> *Tarantino Has Half-Written Basterds Prequel*
> 
> In an interview with The New York Times, Inglorious Basterds writer/director Quentin Tarantino says he's already written half of a script for a possible prequel:
> 
> ...


Not so sure about this...

New posters


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2009)

Those posters are boring......like the Kill Bill 2 ones.

Also, why the hell is Eli Roth given a big role? He is NOT a good actor.

Sad to hear that Morricone won't score it......would've loved that,


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2009)

Why do the women have small guns? 

GIVE ME A FUCKING BAZOOKA.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Those posters are boring......like the Kill Bill 2 ones.
> 
> Also, why the hell is Eli *Roth* given a big role? He is NOT a good actor.
> 
> Sad to hear that Morricone won't score it......would've loved that,



Tim and Quentin are good friends.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2009)

Eli's name is Tim? I can understand that they're friends but every time I see Eli in a movie I cringe. 

I think Eli is a good director, even though all the movies he's directed I've been mixed on. He should stop bitching about Hostel 2's failure and go direct another movie.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 8, 2009)

*Inglorious Basterds*

I searched three different to see if this thread was created already, but to my amazement nothing came up. Anyways, Lets just start off with me saying that I am a Tarantino fanboy, so I have high hopes for the film and will like it either way. However, I am more hyped about it because Tarantino said that this film is the closest thing he has ever done to pulp fiction. With this statement and an allstar cast (brad pitt/tyler durden/Mickey O'Neil = Im a fan) it has to be good, especially after it recieved positive reviews at the cannes festival. All and all I just have to wait, so....discuss.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 8, 2009)

Tarantino is the f'in man!!  Can't wait for this movie to come out....


----------



## The Darkstar (Jun 8, 2009)

I saw the trailer in my 2nd time seeing  Star Trek and... WOW. I can't wait til see this. Looks top notice, and I love the scar on Brad Pitts neck. Badass Approved.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

There's a thread.
Brazil Federation confirms Kaká has taken Real Madrid medical exam


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

I hear this isn't very good actually........It also seems too long.


----------



## Zeropark (Jun 8, 2009)

The guys who were disappointed with the movie (at the film festival) are mostly people who expected way too much, it's not a scandal movie with blood in every scene or a revolutionary story, pulp fiction was just too fucking great to top it and people want that when they watch the basterds killing some nazis. ^^


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

So what else is it? A 3 hr movie that isn't as stylish or action packed as the Kill Bill films or as well written as Pulp Fiction?

Hence, the disappointment is valid.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 8, 2009)

They critics said the movie was entertaining and not a masterpiece like pulp fiction, some say it was as good. It is a tarantino film so how can you think that it will not be action packed with the spaghetti western like feel reminiscent of the good the bad and the ugly. The one dude's weapon is a baseball bat for christ sake lol


----------



## Yosha (Jun 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Most of the ones you listed that I've seen are "OK" to me at best. I don't really hate brad, just never seem to do anything special. I think the only movie you listed i liked was Se7en  Rest are either ok or bad or i haven't seen em. To me anyway.


I don't see why not, fight club was amazing and so was twelve monkeys....Along with the ocean's, the mexican, se7en etc....I think he deserves his a-list credit, I mean the man reminds me so much of redford.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> They critics said the movie was entertaining and not a masterpiece like pulp fiction, some say it was as good. It is a tarantino film so how can you think that it will not be action packed with the spaghetti western like feel reminiscent of the good the bad and the ugly. The one dude's weapon is a baseball bat for christ sake lol



You do realize thta the good, the bad and the ugly was not action packed, right? In fact, the initial reason why people disliked it was because it was boring. Now we look at Leone's flamboyant camera work, Morricone's atmospheric score and the iconic characters and that's why people love it.

But most critics seem to say that the movie wasn't entertaining enough to be an action flick. 

People are actually complaining about the lack of action and the scenes of overlong dialogue. That sounds familiar.........oh yeah, "Death Proof". Not a bad movie, but horrible compared to Tarantino's other efforts.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 8, 2009)

This is the one of films I'm anticipating most this year. The pair of Tarantino and Pitt intrigues me a great deal. Whatever people have to say about it beforehand is irrelevant to me. I'll judge it for myself when it drops in theatres.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 13, 2009)

lol I feel rather ashamed; I'd not even paid attention to this film until about 10 minutes ago when I realised it was Tarantino  I guess I'm not allowed to call myself a Tarantino fan now 

Anyhow, thinking this looks absolutely brilliant. Great fun, but much stylised and generally stronger construction than Death Proof.

Just running through the thread, replying to what I would've replied to months ago 



Chee said:


> And I'll gladly see this.



Agreed. I have no interest in the Transformer's movie. Thought the first one was poor, the only redeeming factor being that it was actually funny; everything else sucked IMO.



crazymtf said:


> Brad pitt? Yeah no...



I'm no fan of the man, but I can't imagine Brad Pitt as being a reason _not_ to go to a film. Yes, he's an over-publicised A-List Star, and is too much of a celebrity and girl tottie; but the man is definitely talented. As other's have shown, he's done good films. I can't see him being the actual reason that'd make you turn away from a film... that's just a bit intense 



MartialHorror said:


> Tarantino needs to redeem himself after Death Proof.



Meh. I'd say he needed to redeem himself after Kill Bill and everything he's done since. You probably won't find a bigger lover of Kill Bill than me, but I honestly think they were his worst movies.

And since then, he started slapping his name on anything remotely violent and upcoming, "presenting" it. Which just gave over exposure to his name and made him seem less the artist, wouldn't be surprised if he stuck his "dick in a plug socket" soon 



Rukia said:


> I liked Kill Bill volume 1.  The second volume?  Not so much.  I wonder how good of a movie it would have been if he just made it as one long movie?  I don't recall...but I thought Tarantino was against splitting it into 2 movies; but the studio forced his hand.



For me, Vol. 1 is just pure stylised, aesthetic violence with a key drama running through it.

Vol. 2 is a movie for me. I find it's pace to be much more fluid, the dialogue better constructed (Less James Bond quips that you found in the first volume punctuating the action), and the characterisation a lot more intense.

However, watching them together really doesn't work. Vol. 1 has a finale, Vol. 2 has a conclusion and (from experience) watching the very low key second part directly after the intense first part leaves you feeling unsatisfied and slightly... awkward. Even if they were meant to be released together, I feel volume 2 needs to be watched on it's own to really appreciate its quality that might otherwise be overlooked by the breathlessness of the first volume.



MartialHorror said:


> I was "okay" with Death Proof.
> 
> But here is how I'd *probably* rate his movies.
> 
> ...



I wish, I *WISH* you'd use ratings of 5! It's the universal technique for rating, and gives you more leeway. Making something a 5 star film is a true appreciation of it's quality. Whereas on your reviews, you've ended up putting Jurassic Park on the same level as Reservoir Dogs. And I'm sorry, I love JP but it is not as good a movie as Dogs. JP is a 4 star movie; and rightly so. Dogs is five star. It's just that one bar better.

A rating system of 4 just seems so awkward to me :S 

Ah well, in general, I love your actual reviews themselves and agree 100% with everything but the ratings.



mystictrunks said:


> Samuel L. Narrating = Instant Classic.



He'll make it like a badass March of the Penguins 



Grape Krush said:


> is this going to be a 250 page thread 4 months before it's released?



Evidently not... 



crazymtf said:


> I dunno i liked his Pulp fiction and reservoir dogs work but his recent stuff, grindhouse, this, kill bill, just been so meh.



It's almost a shame that Tarantino made Dogs first and arose to acclaim with it. Because things like Kill Bill and Grindhouse have been things he's just always wanted to do, but because of the precedence of brilliance with Dogs, Pulp Fiction, etc. people get hyped up and ultimately disappointed. Whereas if Dogs came later, or something equivilantly successful and popular, people might look upon the Grindhouse and Kill Bill movies a lot more affectionately.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 14, 2009)

Tarantino + Brad Pitt = Epic awaiting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, I dont use 5 star ratings anymore because I'm too picky. The only 5/5 star rating I'd ever give is Jaws. 

I like the 4 star rating because I don't compare them. To me, 4/4 star movies means perfect, or close too it. They aren't meant to be compared.

Really, comparing dogs to JP isn't something I'd do. I think I prefer JP, only because it's my type of movie. But I'd say they are equal in their respective genres. It's why I dont really have a "Best movie ever". "Jaws" is my favorite, but that doesn't mean best.

thanks for your interest though.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh right, so it isn't even your intent to be objective in your reviews. It's based purely on subjective preferences?

Makes a bit more sense now.

Loved your review for Angels and Demons. Summed up my entire view of the film perfectly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, yup.

Thanks a lot. Don't remember that review very well. I always thought my negative reviews were my best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw the trailer for this when I was watching Drag Me to Hell. It looks alright, I guess. I didn't see anything but Brad Pitt talkin' about getting Nazi scalps.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> The posters are great, I need to see if I can get my hands on any of them



I saw some for sale in Hollywood.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> I was two back when Pulp Fiction was released. And I finally just saw it early this year, its now one of my favorite films.



I still haven't seen that. I want to at some point though.

Anyway, I'm bumping this since this movie is coming out later this month and I want to see what some people have to say about it when they see it. I mean, I might consider seeing it still.

I do tend to like Quentin Tarantino's movies. At least from the ones I have seen. I just might see this one as more personal, since I had some relatives that joined the Nazis, even though I don't like the Nazis at all. So I don't know. I am still curious about the movie though.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Tarantino, so hopefully this movie will be good.

Pretty good cast list me thinks.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Aug 5, 2009)

The film i gonna be solid and hilarious, lol jackson narration tats win


----------



## Bushin (Aug 5, 2009)

Can't wait for this film.
This has "EPIC" written all over it!

@ OP: F*cking HELL YEAH!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't wait for this, it looks like it will be better than Kill Bill to me for some reason.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 5, 2009)

Fuck narrating it , just have samuel reprise his role as Jules 

'but afros didn't exist in the 1940s!'

you shut your whore mouth when Samuel is killing shit. 

As for the movie, sorry but yet another WW2 story told from the sides of the allies just seems boring , don't get me wrong the story of people rising up and giving their oppressors a taste of their own medicine is awesome but I've found that movies showing a viewpoint from the axis side are just more interesting , ('tora! tora! tora!, das boot and even letters from Iwo Jima all fantastic movies).

Then again I love brad pitt (no homo )

love tarantino (no homo )

so maybe its me that should shut my whore mouth


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Fuck narrating it , just have samuel reprise his role as Jules
> 
> 'but afros didn't exist in the 1940s!'
> 
> ...


Who wants to hear a story from the side that got spanked?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Who wants to hear a story from the side that got spanked?



People that get tired of hearing one side of the story all the time

People that want to know what the mentality of the other side was during the war

People with an interest in history and WW2 especially


----------



## Zeropark (Aug 5, 2009)

Well the movie has long german speaking parts (half the crew is german speaking^^), and from what i have seen, the story never happend, it is a fairy tale, this movie shows both sides, the good and the evil side.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 5, 2009)

Zeropark said:


> Well the movie has long german speaking parts (half the crew is german speaking^^), and from what i have seen, the story never happend, it is a fairy tale, this movie shows both sides, the good and the evil side.



My dad told me that after the war there were these guys who would go around hunting down Nazis.

So even though the story in the movie if kind of fake, apparently something like this really happened.

I actually have people on both sides in my family. :S There were my grandma's cousins who betrayed us all and joined the SS and then there was my family who did not like the Nazis. My grandpa stole a battery from a German plane and apparently if they caught you doing that you would be shot. And as a baby I was baptised by a member of the Dutch resistance who I think were a group of civilians who fought the Nazis. I don't know the full details on it but anyway they captured him at one point and he was tortured by them but he wouldn't reveal any info to the Nazis.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 18, 2009)

Bump.

Saw this movie today.
Outstanding job by Tarantino and the cast. Movie is instant classic. Surprisingly good "war movie" too sometimes. Funny as hell sometimes. Mostly predictable though. Could've been a bit more action, but nevertheless, great movie and a recommendation for the fans. 

8/10.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Bump.
> 
> Saw this movie today.
> Outstanding job by Tarantino and the cast. Movie is instant classic. Surprisingly good "war movie" too sometimes. Funny as hell sometimes. *Mostly predictable though*. Could've been a bit more action, but nevertheless, great movie and a recommendation for the fans.
> ...



AWWW!? So they don't kill Hitler!?


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> AWWW!? So they don't kill Hitler!?



ENDING SPOILER:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ofcourse they do, just like I thought they would. You've got to see it for yourself though!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 18, 2009)

This movie looks pretty awesome. I'll probably go see it.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought Chris Waltz should get an Oscar for this. Fantastic in this film.


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

"We aint' into prisoner takin' business, we into killing Nazi business, and businesses are boomin"

Yeah this is gonna be kinda epic, and by that i mean that its gonna be brain melting awesomeness


----------



## Munken (Aug 18, 2009)

Brad Pitt speaking Italian was hilarious


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm still worried.....I mean, he uses the title of a spaghetti war film and calls it a spaghetti western(in a war setting), while completely abandoning the original plot about war criminals who are redeeming themselves(maybe that will still be here), and making a 3 hour long movie out of it.........because spaghetti westerns were generally 3 hrs long...

Sounds waaay too self indulgant. He didn't even get Morricone to do the score(WE NEED MORE MORRICONE!).

But hell, it's Tarantino and I've yet to dislike anything he's done yet. Let's just hope this isn't another "Death Proof", however......


----------



## Vanity (Aug 19, 2009)

For the record I've actually never found Brad Pitt to be attractive at all. XD

So, I'll never be watching it for that factor anyway. LOL. I wonder if there are any hot guys in it?

Of course hot guys isn't what makes me like a film really. LOL. Just saying that I don't find Brad Pitt hot like a lot of females do.


----------



## Eki (Aug 19, 2009)

Gonna kill us some nazi basturds


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't wait till Friday.  Tarantino is my favorite director.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 19, 2009)

Isn't this out in America yet? How come I've already seen it in the cinemas (UK) then?

Oh and I think KY will like the Nazi sniper dude  Cos he's a cute man 

I liked the milk-lady


----------



## Munken (Aug 19, 2009)

Saw it about a week ago here in Sweden


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats sir, let's dance around in joy whilst everyone else waits


----------



## Vanity (Aug 19, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Isn't this out in America yet? How come I've already seen it in the cinemas (UK) then?
> 
> Oh and I think KY will like the Nazi sniper dude  Cos he's a cute man
> 
> I liked the milk-lady



So it's a hot Nazi? o_O

It it a blonde? LOL. I have a thing for blondes(I am one myself lol).


----------



## Mia (Aug 19, 2009)

awesome movie, actors were fantastic especially Brad


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

So any of you Americans that have seen this movie, see the Inception trailer?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

Apparently this movie has been getting good reviews and one of the actors might get nominated for an Oscar. That's what I heard anyway.

I still haven't seen it, but I might be seeing it with my family on Sunday. Apparently my whole family wants to see it which is interesting because the last time that all 4 of us went to see a movie together must have been at least 4 or 5 years ago.

I'm just kind of surprised because I didn't think all of them would want to see lots of violence. LOL.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2009)

^Just like a Canadian family.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2009)

Review is in my sig.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2009)

i felt it was like Watchmen in the sense that overall it was a good movie, but they could have cut out about 10-25 minutes to make it better

but Pitt delievered, correcto - just classic


----------



## Ziko (Aug 22, 2009)

Saw it yesterday. Tarantino is a freaking maniac but also a freaking genius, I loved it! Best movie I've seen in a while!


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 22, 2009)

Saw it yesterday... very pleased..

Despite hating Kill Bill...


----------



## Sine (Aug 22, 2009)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Despite hating Kill Bill...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Saw it last night movie was just fucking awesome. This is defiantly a must see this summer.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 22, 2009)

My new catchphrase, "I'm in the killing nazi buisness, and cousin buisness is boomin'. "


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 22, 2009)

Just got back from seeing it, and I must admit I loved it.


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> My new catchphrase, "I'm in the killing nazi buisness, and cousin buisness is boomin'. "



I love that line.


----------



## ez (Aug 22, 2009)

i also thought it was a brilliant movie - much funnier than i thought it'd be. oh, and for something so lengthy, it didn't have bad pacing. i'll probably rewatch it when it comes out on dvd. maybe that way i can pick out a favorite scene or two.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2009)

That movie was awesome.  Great comedy and exceptionally great suspense.

Aldo's Italian was amazing.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, I went to see it this evening...not with the whole family as originally planned though. My dad and I just went.

I don't know if my dad really got it, he's not familiar with Tarantino's movies although I did tell him what it'd probably be like. LOL. I think he liked it still though. It's just one of those movies you can't take seriously because it's not really based on a lot of facts and is mostly to be funny and just show Nazis dying or whatever. Obviously in reality Hitler would never put himself in a situation like he did in that movie. He'd never go to a cinema. He wouldn't trust being in a situation like that.....but yeah it was just a movie. LOL.

Anyway, I liked it. I thought it was funny, and what I expected. Brad Pitt had a lot of really funny lines and I thought it was funny when he headbutted that Nazi guy. XD LOL. It's like when your hands are tied up, you can still headbutt people.

Some of the conversation parts in the movie were a little long. If anything that's the only part that slightly bored me but for the most part I liked the movie.


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

Yea, I loved how


*Spoiler*: __ 



they killed off Hitler. lol


----------



## Gooba (Aug 22, 2009)

How did any of the conversations bore you, all of them were so full of tension it was quite the feat of suspense.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I loved how
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah that was pretty funny. I wasn't sure if that was going to happen or not. XD



Gooba said:


> How did any of the conversations bore you, all of them were so full of tension it was quite the feat of suspense.



I don't know. LOL. I guess it's just me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> How did any of the conversations bore you, all of them were so full of tension it was quite the feat of suspense.



I can kind of see this. A 2 and a half hr long movie will wear down even if its fast past.

But I was never really bothered by it. As you said, they were full of tension. But the tavern scene pissed me off. I didn't mind the buildup, but the payoff had to have had some of the worst editing ever. It was Steven Seagal bad and it kept me from giving the movie a 4/4. 

I mean, if you're going to do a spaghetti western-esque movie, you have to have a good pay off. SERGIO LEONE WOULD'VE FROWNED UPON YOU!


----------



## biar (Aug 23, 2009)

really good movie, imo it's better than Killbill since I'm a fan of Nazi jokes.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't notice Michael Myers at first.


----------



## zantha (Aug 23, 2009)

i just saw it, and i loved it. i love the last line "i think this is my masterpieace" i  like it cause tarantion thinks of this as his masterpieace, so it is like him commenting on it. very cool film, i want to go and see it again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

I couldn't take Ryan from The Office very seriously.  I laughed every time he was on screen.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

Was he the guy at the end that started to scalp that nazi? I lol'd.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuTS_AcjA00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adonis (Aug 23, 2009)

Who else got the completely wrong idea when the Cinema Chick and that black dude were talking about making a "movie?"


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 23, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Who else got the completely wrong idea when the Cinema Chick and that black dude were talking about making a "movie?"



I did lol


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2009)

^ Same

I just saw it, and it was awesome, even better in hindsight. But my only complaint is excessive talking from time to time :|


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2009)

Complaining about too much talking in a Tarantino movie is like complaining about too many explosions in a Michael Bay.  I'm surprised at how _little _there was.


----------



## Cero (Aug 23, 2009)

Never really seen any other movies by him sorry, but i must say it did bring in alot of suspense, especially in the beginning, i felt like any moment Cristoph Waltz was gonna explode


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Complaining about too much talking in a Tarantino movie is like complaining about too many explosions in a Michael Bay.  I'm surprised at how _little _there was.



This. Watch Reservior Dogs, that one is a talk fest (great though).


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2009)

Cero said:


> Never really seen any other movies by him sorry, but i must say it did bring in alot of suspense, especially in the beginning, i felt like any moment Cristoph Waltz was gonna explode


Definitely.  Waltz was tremendous.  Every scene he appeared in was riveting and the intensity definitely kicked up a notch.  Tarantino and Waltz did an excellent job with his character and I think he will get at least a Best Supporting Actor Oscar Nomination as a result.

I also liked Diane Krueger.  It's a shame he strangled her to death.  She ranks high on the beauty depth chart.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 23, 2009)

Landa is 2009's Joker.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 23, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Who else got the completely wrong idea when the Cinema Chick and that black dude were talking about making a "movie?"



Yeah somehow I thought it was going to be naughty. LOL.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Aug 24, 2009)

this was a kick ass movie.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 24, 2009)

To me, all his movies are way to overhyped. Kill bill was just meh to me. Certainly not worthy of any awards..but that's just my opinion.

However, THIS movie looks like it could be incredibly hilarious based just on how brad pitt was going on about killing nazi's in the trailer and his manner of speaking. I will probably just add it to my netflix queue after it comes out on dvd.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmmm, was I the only one who thought the title was misleading? The basterds weren't really the main characters.....Much like "Once Upon a Time in the West", screentime was divided between various people. Except in that film, the main character was the one who drove the plot. Here, everyone is intent on killing Hitler, who is obviously not the main character.

If they didn't call the basterds bastards, I could have figured that the title refers to everyone in the movie. Really, every character was an inglorious bastard when you think about it. There wasn't a single 'good' person among the whole cast. But calling the basterds the basterds means that the title refers to them.....when they aren't the main characters or necessarily instigate the plot.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

Did anyone else lol at everything that came out of Brad Pitt's mouth?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 24, 2009)

Pretty much, especially his Italian.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yeah the Tennessee Italian Accent - Amazing, but the sterotypical italian accents of the other 2 basterds were equally as hilarious


----------



## ez (Aug 24, 2009)

Cero said:


> Did anyone else lol at everything that came out of Brad Pitt's mouth?



i think the entire theater roared with raucous laughter anytime he said something undeniably stupid yet hilarious. the character he played was without a doubt the funniest character in the film to me, at least. i too admired his italian.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i think the entire theater roared with raucous laughter anytime he said something undeniably stupid yet hilarious. the character he played was without a doubt the funniest character in the film to me, at least. i too admired his italian.



We all know he stole the show in the end, i still think "The Bear Jew" was insane though


----------



## ez (Aug 24, 2009)

^oh i agree

you have no idea how much i laughed when all the characters kept repeating "the bear jew" in some sort of ominous fashion. especially pitt's character, apache.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

^yeah i kept chuckling at that, his attitude towards every situation was hilarious too, he was always impatient to get to "killin' Nazis"

The highlight of the movie for that character in my opinion was


*Spoiler*: __ 



When he shot the crap out of hitler's face in the final moments when the theatre was set on fire and he kept mowing down all the Nazis trying to escape. I think deep down he died happy




After that the entire theater roared with cheers and applause


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Cero said:


> Did anyone else lol at everything that came out of Brad Pitt's mouth?



When he spoke Italian, I almost peed me pants (no...not really, but it was funny).


----------



## ez (Aug 24, 2009)

Cero said:


> ^yeah i kept chuckling at that, his attitude towards every situation was hilarious too, he was always impatient to get to "killin' Nazis"
> 
> The highlight of the movie for that character in my opinion was
> 
> ...


 

i'm with you in regards to his attitude. i also especially enjoyed each scene in which he marked a nazi soldier/officer. of course, the very final moment was the best.


*Spoiler*: _re spoiler_ 



yea, i agree. that was a bit unexpected anyway, though. i kept thinking that the basterds would somehow fail, and the girl would succeed. on another note, i thought her sudden onset of consciousness was a bit silly.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

Which sudden onset of consciousness? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you mean the french woman who yells out "I'M ALIIIVVEEE!" Randomly after the shootout at the bar? i thought that was pretty silly


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought Eli Roth impressed me mroe than Brad Pitt. Pitt did better, but I've always been a fan so this is nothing new. Roth, however, sucks in all of his acting gigs that I've seen him do(cameos in this own films, and one in Death Proof). So the fact that he does pretty good here is impressive.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

I completely forgot that that was Eli Roth. I knew he looked familiar.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

Eli worth, crappy actor, overrated director.....Although to date, nothing he's done (directing wise) has been bad either......I think "Cabin Fever">"Hostel">"Hostel 2". 

His Thanksgiving faux trailer was his best work period, however.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Never seen much of his work.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

Cant really forget :\


----------



## ez (Aug 24, 2009)

Cero said:


> Which sudden onset of consciousness?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: _no, not that one._ 



i'm more referring to the girl who set the cinema ablaze. despite her righteous indignation, she suddenly felt guilty at the thought of killing but one nazi, face to face. i simply found the thought to be a bit unrealistic, as anyone who would contemplate what she pulled should've come terms with the implications of her actions long before actually pulling plug, so to speak. forgive me if i'm not making much sense, as i'm a bit distracted at the moment.

of course, that doesn't necessarily mean i don't agree with you about the german actress' survival, if that's what you're in fact referring to. i still lol'd at her shooting that father who shot the entire place up. his drunken act was a bit underwhelming anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

ezxx said:


> *Spoiler*: _no, not that one._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it was the fact that he wasn't really a bad person that caused her to feel SOME pity about killing him. He was mixed up but he had good intentions and it was actually him that give her the chance at revenge(indirectly). It is likely that she's never killed anyone before and was shaken up about it. It's one thing to plan than to actually do. 

I wanted to know if she planned on either her(or the black guy) dying in the fire....


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

ezxx said:


> *Spoiler*: _no, not that one._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah i completely agree


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was on the edge of my seat as she approached the Nazi soldier after he coughed suspiciously. I had a odd feeling he was going to pull a gun on her, i almost wanted to yell "DON'T DO IT!". Don't get me wrong, I'm sure she had the intention to kill everyone in that theater that night, but she wasn't going to directly kill them all, it would be the fire _caused_ by her that was going to kill them all. So shooting someone made her feel remorse, if you understand what I'm trying to say


----------



## ez (Aug 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cero said:


> oh yeah i completely agree
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



you both essentially make the point, which i also thought of while watching the movie but couldn't actually fathom, i suppose. i don't see how someone can think of killing hundreds of people via an inferno akin to hell, or perhaps more poetically via an incineration that the jews faced in the holocaust, yet be troubled by the murder of a single person who stands in opposition to everything she does and is about. i still think that's the weakest part of the entire movie, aside from the absurd length. i can understand why it happened, i just can't support it.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2009)

well i digress, the movie certainly makes up for that faulty scene


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with you Martial.  The title was misleading.  Jew Hunter would have been a better title.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I agree with you Martial.  The title was misleading.  Jew Hunter would have been a better title.



                                                              .


----------



## Mihael (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks f*cking sweet, I always liked Quentin Tarantinos films


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 24, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I agree with you Martial.  The title was misleading.  Jew Hunter would have been a better title.



As wierd as it sounds, I actually agree, Tarantino probably couldn't have gotten that passed though.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Eh', I like the title. Even though they weren't a huge part of the film, its a cool name.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Eh', I like the title. Even though they weren't a huge part of the film, its a cool name.



I did think that the film would revolve around them a bit more than it did. XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Eh', I like the title. Even though they weren't a huge part of the film, its a cool name.



I would too if he didn't steal it from a freaking Italian movie that has nothing in common with it.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 25, 2009)

I plan on seeing his movie this weekend.
Where do you guys think this ranks with other QT movies?


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2009)

hmmm

I would say...

1. Pulp
2. Bastards
3. Bill1/2

Really though, I may have liked it more than Pulp. Others will hate on this 

Bingo scene ftw.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

So...is this movie worthy of the Tarantino name in it or not?!
I've been waiting to see it but even so we can never be certain when it comes on what to expect from a Tarantino movie! 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> So...is this movie worthy of the Tarantino name in it or not?!
> I've been waiting to see it but even so we can never be certain when it comes on what to expect from a Tarantino movie!
> 
> Sayonara
> NK


Very worthy.  It is easily in the same league as Pulp/Dogs/Kill Bill.  I can't decide which of those 4 is my favorite.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Yea, this film is in my top favorites of this year. Which isn't hard considering most other films this year sucked.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Really?! WOW! To be above Pulp and KB then i really have to see this movie! Thanks for the feedback guys!

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 25, 2009)

It is great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd say.........

1) Kill Bill 1.
2) Resovoir Dogs.
3) Pulp Fiction.
4) Inglourious Basterds
5) Jackie Brown.
6) Kill Bill 2
7) Death Proof.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd put Pulp Fiction as number one, followed by Inglorious Basterds, Reservior Dogs, then Kill Bill.

My least favorites are Jackie Brown and Death Proof.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2009)

Pulp Fiction is a great movie, but the Bruce Willis segment always bored me compared to the others. It's not bad, it's just that whenever I rewatch them, I try to avoid this part.

Kill Bill 1 always wow'ed me. I love Samurai films so I love this. Kill Bill 2 is good as a spaghetti western-esque movie, but Tarantino is no Leone when it comes to the western. He actually does a lot better with it in "Inglourious Basterds".

Resovoir Dogs is superb, but there is that annoying error near the end when  a guy seems to kill 2 guys with one bullet. 

Jackie Brown is cool for a Blacksploitation movie. If you dont know the context, I imagine it won't work for you. 

Everyone should know my opinion on Death Proof by now.....


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Jackie Brown just had way too much talking, even for a Tarantino film, it was annoying.


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

?Watching Donny beat Nazis to death is the closest we ever get to going to the movies?


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Cero said:


> ?Watching Donny beat Nazis to death is the closest we ever get to going to the movies?



I lol'd at that line.


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2009)

QT shouldn't have killed the "runner". I suppose the "runner" was going to die regardless, but still... Sad. "Runner" deserved a glorious death at the very least.

I still say the movies ending puts it ahead of pulp 

Bastards should have had Christopher Walken.

p.s. was the English General Mike Meyers? Or am I tripping?

p.s.s. Brad Pitts I-Talian accent makes me wet.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> p.s. was the English General Mike Meyers? Or am I tripping?



Yea, that was him.


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2009)

Sadly Chee, I might have to say it was his best role ever 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Anyone else think during the briefing with General A. Powers, that the youngster would end up being a double agent? Kind of like a Spy vs Spy moment? lol


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

Everyone lol'd at that line xD


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Sadly Chee, I might have to say it was his best role ever
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol, he did sound like Austin Powers at some parts. xD


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I'd say.........
> 
> 1) Kill Bill 1.
> 2) Resovoir Dogs.
> ...


My list:

1). Pulp Fiction
2). Kill Bill 1
3). Inglorious Basterds
4). Kill Bill 2
5). Reservoir Dogs
6). Death Proof
7). Jackie Brown

Unrelated.  Brad Pitt is getting too much praise in this thread.  I thought his character was one of the weak links in the entire show.  I can't decide whether his acting was lousy or whether he was just a poorly written character.  Don't get me started on Myers.  He was atrocious.  I don't know what Tarantino was thinking casting him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> My list:
> 
> 1). Pulp Fiction
> 2). Kill Bill 1
> ...



The problem with pitt was that he was advertised as the star while his character was meant to be enigmatic and static. I liked him, but he wasn't really the protagonist.

Myers was pretty bad.......way out of place.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought besides the Jew Hunter Aldo was the best part of the movie.  Hilarious even when he was just making gestures or looking around.


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

Exactly my thoughts Gooba


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> My list:
> 
> 1). Pulp Fiction
> 2). Kill Bill 1
> ...



Brad Pitt's character was funny. He had good lines, which made him stand out.

However, he wasn't actually in the movie a whole lot. I thought he would be in it more since he's on all the posters and stuff....although I guess that's because he's a huge star. XD I'm not personally a Brad Pitt fan although I did get the impression that he was going to be in the movie a bit more than he was.


----------



## Cero (Aug 25, 2009)

How are you not a Brad Pitt fan  Thats like saying your not a fan of the sham wow guy


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2009)

Cero said:


> How are you not a Brad Pitt fan  Thats like saying your not a fan of the sham wow guy



I don't dislike him or anything. I just have never been crazy about him and I don't find him to be hot like a lot of women do. I dunno, just not my type really. Although for the record I didn't think any of the guys in that movie were sexy. XD

____________________________

By the way, since my family lived in Holland during WWII and lived really close to the German border....one time this British plane thought that my grandpa was a German. A civilian but he thought he was a German.....and the plane circled a few times and fired a bunch of rounds at my grandpa. He rolled in a ditch and it failed to hit him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I thought besides the Jew Hunter Aldo was the best part of the movie.  Hilarious even when he was just making gestures or looking around.


I don't know.  I thought he was inadvertently funny in some scenes.  He was funny because his acting and delivery were so bad.  I think Quentin should have cast a non-star to play the role personally.

I agree regarding the Jew Hunter though.  And everyone that sat at the Officer's Table during the tavern scene turned in terrific performances as well.

I still can't believe that Shoshana bitch was about to eat her strudel without the cream.  THAT'S THE BEST FUCKING PART!


----------



## Grape (Aug 25, 2009)

You have a Kristen Bell sig and avatar, your taste in acting talent is obviously beyond reason. Pitts acting and delivery was bad? lol.. It's called the character he's playing.

How was Mike Myers out of place? This I really don't understand?


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 26, 2009)

Bear Jew won this movie for me. He looked like Sylar though.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 26, 2009)

Jew Hunter was definitely what made this movie worth it for me... Hitler's character was weird... 

''Chewing Gum''


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Jew Hunter was definitely what made this movie worth it for me... Hitler's character was weird...
> 
> ''Chewing Gum''



Oh yea, that was weird and random, yet funny.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Bear Jew won this movie for me. He looked like Sylar though.


My thoughts exactly.  Glad someone else noticed as well.  I found myself wondering whether or not Quinto could have played that role almost the entire movie.

Chapter 1 and Chapter 5 were the best parts of the movie.  I can't get over how much I enjoyed the tavern scene.  Tremendous!

The Coming Attractions at my movie didn't interest me that much.  Avatar looks like a Live Action version of FernGully.  I have seen the trailer for Halloween 2 several times now.  Inception didn't have much of a trailer, but I like that Leo appeared to get his ass whipped.


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

> Inception didn't have much of a trailer, but I like that Leo appeared to get his ass whipped.



I don't think that was Leo. JGL fights a black dude in the first part but I can't see who the white guy is in the second fight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Glad someone else noticed as well.  I found myself wondering whether or not Quinto could have played that role almost the entire movie.
> 
> Chapter 1 and Chapter 5 were the best parts of the movie.  I can't get over how much I enjoyed the tavern scene.  Tremendous!
> 
> The Coming Attractions at my movie didn't interest me that much.  Avatar looks like a Live Action version of FernGully.  I have seen the trailer for Halloween 2 several times now.  Inception didn't have much of a trailer, but I like that Leo appeared to get his ass whipped.



The tavern scene was great up until the end, where the editing felt like editing from a Steven Seagal movie.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm definitely going to see it this weekend.  Finally me and my friends can see a GOOD August movie for my birthday (they weren't so happy with "War"...but we ALL expected "Snakes on a Plane" to bad, but entertaining).


----------



## Bart (Aug 28, 2009)

This is arguably the best written film that Tarantino has created, perhaps even surpassing the masterpiece that is Pulp Fiction.

Eli Roth's Donny Donowitz and Christoph Waltz's Hans Landa definitely made this film for me. Donny Donowitz's introduction is perhaps one of the funniest scenes I've yet to witness on screen.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 29, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> This is arguably the best written film that Tarantino has created, perhaps even surpassing the masterpiece that is Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Eli Roth's Donny Donowitz and Christoph Waltz's Hans Landa definitely made this film for me. Donny Donowitz's introduction is perhaps one of the funniest scenes I've yet to witness on screen.



Hans Landa was my fave, hands down!  I'd actually give that actor an Oscar nomination.  Not an easy role by any means. Hugo Stiglitz was second. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



His face in the cellar scene was priceless that whole time.


 Aldo was probably third 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was actually thinking he MIGHT be okay at speaking Eye-talian :rofl




Diane Krueger as gone up in my book! I really like her in this film.  Personally, Kill Bill is my favorite of Tarantino's movies, but I agree that this and Pulp Fiction were his best ones (though I still give the nod to Pulp based on the sequencing).

I also really love how Tarantino uses his same pool of actors for his works.  "Sophie" from Kill Bill was in this movie as the French translator lady.  I half expected to see "The Sherriff" at any time, but know why he wouldn't fit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2009)

I've gone back and seen the movie again.  Just to pick up on some things I may have missed the first time around.  I really found myself thinking a lot during all of Landa's scenes.  "How much did Landa really know?"  That was the main question I pondered.

Chapter 1 - The Farm Scene.  Landa switched from French to English because he knew the Jewish family was hiding there.  It's the only possible explanation for the odd request to switch languages.  I don't buy his excuse about his French being weak at all.  English was a good choice.  He knew it would give him a "hunting" advantage if they couldn't understand what he was saying.

Chapter 3 - Reunion with Shoshanna.  Landa ordered milk for "Emanuelle".  He asked her for permission to call her "Emanuelle" and he played around with the word a little bit.  He ended the conversation with a suspicious remark about wanting to ask her something else.  I don't think there is any doubt that he knew he was talking to Shoshanna.  The entire conversation was a test.  That's also why he asked her for the names of her aunt and uncle.

Chapter 5 - Premiere.  I thought it was hilarious how he asked the basterds to repeat their names multiple times.

After the movie ended, I came up with another question.  Waltz spoke Italian, French, German, and English in this movie.  I know French and English, so I can confirm that he was talented in both of those languages.  But how was his German?  Was German perhaps his weakest language in the movie?  Can someone confirm?


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 29, 2009)

^Yeah I could pretty much tell he was one step ahead for the rest of the movie after he created the "rat" analogy in the beginning scene, but I really liked his character so tried paying more attention.  I'm sure I missed a few things too with other aspects of the film with some ppl being chatty behind me so that I couldn't hear >_>


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> This is arguably the best written film that Tarantino has created, perhaps even surpassing the masterpiece that is Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Eli Roth's Donny Donowitz and Christoph Waltz's Hans Landa definitely made this film for me. Donny Donowitz's introduction is perhaps one of the funniest scenes I've yet to witness on screen.



I'm starting to recognize it as such due to such diversity yet how he manages to incorporate comedy into it without going all-out black humor.  The soundtrack also speaks for itself.  The historical accounts poke fun of themselves with significant allegories scattered throughout the film.

Unfortunately, the long bouts of foreign and unimportant dialogue kept putting me to sleep


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

^I could see how the dialogue could be hard on some.  It reminded me of Death Proof a little, though I was more interested the whole way through. 

For a "War" film, I would say Kill Bill had more blood, gore, and overall action interestingly enough.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 30, 2009)

It was pretty good but was slow at some parts, like Mider T said the foreign dialogue went on way too long at times. But yeah it all came together at the end, which made the film for me. Gotta say I expected more Basterds screentime...


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 30, 2009)

The subtitles bothered me a little because it distracted me from the acting, which was excellent all the way around. It was funnier than I thought it would be, all the symbolism like king kong as a metaphor for slave trade. The whole spaghetti western theme on ww2 let me know it wasn't going to go like a straight history lesson. Everything just worked, great movie.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 30, 2009)

Watched it 2 days ago in our local cinema. It was an amazing movie, especially the first and the last part. And Christoph Waltz should get more than just the Best Actor Award in cannes; his playing was simply breathtaking.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> After the movie ended, I came up with another question.  Waltz spoke Italian, French, German, and English in this movie.  I know French and English, so I can confirm that he was talented in both of those languages.  *But how was his German?  Was German perhaps his weakest language in the movie?  Can someone confirm?*



He's Austrian, so I'd say it's safe to say that's his native language (especially based on all of the German shows he's appeared in).  His imdb profile notes his fluency in German, English, French, and Italian.  While impressive, that isn't too uncommon in Europe:
super1447

To my untrained ear I thought his Italian was pretty good too (I can speak Spanish so have somewhat of an idea).


----------



## Bart (Aug 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm starting to recognize it as such due to such diversity yet how he manages to incorporate comedy into it without going all-out black humor.  The soundtrack also speaks for itself.  The historical accounts poke fun of themselves with significant allegories scattered throughout the film.
> 
> Unfortunately, the long bouts of foreign and unimportant dialogue kept putting me to sleep



Indeed  However, I do wish Tarantino organised a much more original soundtrack, as he did with many of his films, especially Pulp Fiction. I did like the Kelly's Heroes track involved within the film. I still believe that Pulp Fiction may be a little bit difficult for Inglorious Basterds to knock of it's pedestal.

I very much agree with the incorporation for such comedic elements without going down such a path. The historical inaccuracies were most brilliant


----------



## Bart (Aug 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Hans Landa was my fave, hands down!  I'd actually give that actor an Oscar nomination.  Not an easy role by any means. Hugo Stiglitz was second.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Christoph Waltz definitely deserves the Oscar nod, for such a brilliant preformance. Hugo Stiglitz was second for you? Intriguing. He was a brilliant character, specially in the sitting-down mexican standoff. Did you notice the "pillow" reference to what Angel Eyes did in 'The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly'?

Donny Donowitz was definitely the most interesting character, especially his amazing introduction. I only wish that we saw alot of him. *Fingers crossed for a Sequel or Prequel*



nightmistress said:


> Diane Krueger as gone up in my book! I really like her in this film.  Personally, Kill Bill is my favorite of Tarantino's movies, but I agree that this and Pulp Fiction were his best ones (though I still give the nod to Pulp based on the sequencing).



Yeah, Krueger was a brilliant cast member. Kill Bill? A good movie, but I don't think it can touch Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, and True Romance.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Yeah, Christoph Waltz definitely deserves the Oscar nod, for such a brilliant preformance. Hugo Stiglitz was second for you? Intriguing. He was a brilliant character, specially in the sitting-down mexican standoff. Did you notice the "pillow" reference to what Angel Eyes did in 'The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly'?


... I Haven't see The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. It's a crime I know I know.  



> Donny Donowitz was definitely the most interesting character, especially his amazing introduction. I only wish that we saw alot of him. *Fingers crossed for a Sequel or Prequel*


The intensity in Donny's eyes stood out to me most.  I agree he's interesting...and the better one at Italian lol.  Quentin doesn't seem to do too many prequels and sequels to his stuff so I'm not sure about that.  Kill Bill was the only one with a second movie and that was mainly because they filmed it together I believe.  



> Yeah, Krueger was a brilliant cast member. Kill Bill? A good movie, but I don't think it can touch Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, and True Romance.



Yeah I don't argue that that Pulp is the better movie, but Kill Bill is the definition of "girl power" for me.  I just love it (especially the beginning fight with Vivica Fox).  Like...I can recite a lot of that movie since I've seen it so many times.  I haven't gotten around to seeing Jackie Brown or True Romance, but I usually enjoy all of Tarantino's films.  Death Proof is probably the only one I didn't enjoy that much (aside from the car wreck).


----------



## Bart (Aug 30, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ... I Haven't see The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly. It's a crime I know I know.



OMG  Seriously, watch it! 



nightmistress said:


> The intensity in Donny's eyes stood out to me most.  I agree he's interesting...and the better one at Italian lol.  Quentin doesn't seem to do too many prequels and sequels to his stuff so I'm not sure about that.  Kill Bill was the only one with a second movie and that was mainly because they filmed it together I believe.



Ah yeah, most definitely. On a side note, the Italian scene was pure genius on Tarantino's part, especially the parts revolving around Aldo. Actually, Tarintino was planning a prequels/side stories with some characters, but never managed to do such a thing.

Ah, intriguing. Kill Bill was really good. I liked Part II, due to Pei Mei 



nightmistress said:


> Yeah I don't argue that that Pulp is the better movie, but Kill Bill is the definition of "girl power" for me.  I just love it (especially the beginning fight with Vivica Fox).  Like...I can recite a lot of that movie since I've seen it so many times.  I haven't gotten around to seeing Jackie Brown or True Romance, but I usually enjoy all of Tarantino's films. Death Proof is probably the only one I didn't enjoy that much (aside from the car wreck).



Yeah  Jackie Brown and True Romance are some rather great films, and Tarantino said that Lee Donowitz from True Romance is actually the son of Donny Donowitz  Oh, I didn't watch Death Proof as of yet.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

Didn't know about the prequels! Certainly going to look out for that.  I just noticed though that Christoph Waltz's imdb popularity skyrocketed to 5,125%!! Crazy!!



All of the stars had huge jumps in popularity from this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2009)

So Landa knew who Shosana was? Wonder why he didnt do anything about it....


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> So Landa knew who Shosana was? Wonder why he didnt do anything about it....



Landa also knew about the Basterd's plot to blow up the theatre, he didn't do anything about that either.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> So Landa knew who Shosana was? Wonder why he didnt do anything about it....



Oh, he absolutely knew who she was.  The milk was far from a coincidence.  I think he knew when he got a bit of a glance at her face.  I also think that him telling her goodbye in the beginning was his way of letting her go.  He could have shot at her.  

Above all, he's a huge opportunist.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 31, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> Oh, he absolutely knew who she was.  The milk was far from a coincidence.  I think he knew when he got a bit of a glance at her face.  I also think that him telling her goodbye in the beginning was his way of letting her go.  He could have shot at her.
> 
> Above all, he's a huge opportunist.



He _could_ have shot at her but the chance of him hitting her at that distance was dismally low enough that it'd be a "BULLSHIT!" moment if he hit her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Landa also knew about the Basterd's plot to blow up the theatre, he didn't do anything about that either.



Yeah but he explained why he did that. What would sparing Shosana do?

The only thing I can guess is that he wasn't that evil. He did his job, and perhaps didnt see any reason to have her arrested. His dialogue with the basterds indicate his reputation as "Jew Hunter" was unfair, but he seems to be pretty anti-semetic in the opening scene......hell, I dont know. Bad writing, or intentionally ambiguous....Maybe I need to see it again.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 31, 2009)

Adonis said:


> He _could_ have shot at her but the chance of him hitting her at that distance was dismally low enough that it'd be a "BULLSHIT!" moment if he hit her.



Well, no I didn't expect him to actually hit her, but he still could have tried (though I wouldn't have been surprised if he _did_ hit her since he comes off as being an expert at what he does).  It's not like he had to save those bullets for any _other_ Jews.  He as efficient of a sociopath as it gets.



> Bad writing, or intentionally ambiguous....Maybe I need to see it again.



I'd call it intentionally ambiguous.  Though I did find the moment when Aldo killed his man at the end very interesting.  That was the angriest we got to see him, so he obviously _can_ care.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm, according to imb, in the script, Lando doesn't shoot because he doesn't want to shoot her in the back.

So the only real question is the diner scene.....


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, according to imb, in the script, Lando doesn't shoot because he doesn't want to shoot her in the back.
> 
> So the only real question is the diner scene.....



Perfectionist


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Perfectionist



Yeah, kinda interesting when they probably shot her family in the back, front, up, down, round and round...



MartialHorror said:


> So the only real question is the diner scene.....



I still bank on him being an opportunist.  For her to be sitting there at the table with such high officials, he must have imagined some remote worth to her.  And I wouldn't be surprised if he got a little enjoyment out of torturing her like that. He definitely likes to play along too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2009)

Movie of the year so far.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 2, 2009)

movie needed more bastards


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2009)

Going to see it tonight, I shall cast my honest and often critical opinion later :ho


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 2, 2009)

wasn't that last chapter called "revenge of the giant face" or something?

Best title of anything I ever saw.


----------



## colours (Sep 2, 2009)

would've enjoyed it more if that was how things actually went down

not bad though


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm going to see this tomorrow. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 2, 2009)

colours said:


> would've enjoyed it more if that was how things actually went down
> 
> not bad though



I actually enjoyed it _because_ they just completely decided to re-write history.  It added an element of surprise for me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 2, 2009)

Legally changing my name to the Bear Jew asap.


----------



## destroy_musick (Sep 2, 2009)

I was actually left feeling a bit hollowed out by this movie.

The dialogue was top-notch for the most part as was the style and very post-modern feel to a 1940's setting; but I would have loved more information on the Basterds themselves, the film should have highlighted them ALOT more than it did. Because of that, it makes me feel VERY uneasy to see Jews acting like SS Deathsquads to Wehrmacht; without the backstory or expanded character sense they just became the same senseless monsters as the ones they were trying to destroy.

Maybe that was the point though, the moral ambiguity of it all. Still, as I said, Jews acting like Nazi's left me feeling... uneasy


----------



## Adonis (Sep 2, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> I was actually left feeling a bit hollowed out by this movie.
> 
> The dialogue was top-notch for the most part as was the style and very post-modern feel to a 1940's setting; but I would have loved more information on the Basterds themselves, the film should have highlighted them ALOT more than it did. Because of that, it makes me feel VERY uneasy to see Jews acting like SS Deathsquads to Wehrmacht; without the backstory or expanded character sense they just became the same senseless monsters as the ones they were trying to destroy.
> 
> Maybe that was the point though, the moral ambiguity of it all. Still, as I said, Jews acting like Nazi's left me feeling... uneasy



Isn't that ironic "victims becoming monsters themselves to fight monsters" a key component of revenge stories and why there ought to be a societal revulsion toward vengeance? To me, it's no different than "The Count of Monte Cristo" or "Hamlet" or films/plays like "Sweeney Todd" other than the leads in those stories admittedly getting more backstory.

I don't see how you expected a story advertised with the line, "We in the Nazi killin' bidness. And brutha, bidness is a-boomin'!" to play out any different. The march under the banner of "INGLORIOUS Basterds;" noble heroism clearly wasn't a goal.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 2, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> I was actually left feeling a bit hollowed out by this movie.
> 
> The dialogue was top-notch for the most part as was the style and very post-modern feel to a 1940's setting; but I would have loved more information on the Basterds themselves, the film should have highlighted them ALOT more than it did. Because of that, it makes me feel VERY uneasy to see Jews acting like SS Deathsquads to Wehrmacht; without the backstory or expanded character sense they just became the same senseless monsters as the ones they were trying to destroy.
> 
> Maybe that was the point though, the moral ambiguity of it all. Still, as I said, Jews acting like Nazi's left me feeling... uneasy



Well someone said earlier in this thread that they are planning to do a prequel to show how the members got to be the way they are. Sorta like Kill Bill I guess.  Action action action in Vol. I and more backstory in Vol. II.


----------



## Felt (Sep 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed the film.  It's only the second movie this year that I can truely say this about... (The first being Star Trek).

The last scene was rilliant, well starting from them all arriving in the cinema and is one of the best pieces of cinematography I've seen. 

There were parts of the movie which makes it not a great though.  Like someone said before, a backstory would be useful, we don't really know how they formed or where they come from etc.

The basement scene also left me a bit confused.  The shooting was all a bit frantic (perhaps the aim) and you couldn't really see how any of the basterds got shot, it was all to quick... 

I found one or two of the scenes rather slow, but that's to be expected with such excellent dialogue, but it still would have been nice to have opened with a little more pace. :3

The casting was spot on... Shoshanna, was brilliant and looked gorgeous in that red dress   I liked her obvious disgust towards the nazis that they were unable to see.

The Jew Hunter, was performed brilliantly, can't have been an easy role to play, but Christolph Waltz did it perfectly and I wouldn't feel dissatisfied if he won an oscar for his role.

8/10


----------



## Hiroshimo (Sep 4, 2009)

very awesome movie. 

but the basterds are not better than nazis what they do^^


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 4, 2009)

The Basterds didn't really need any explanation for why they do what they do. If you want to know that... go read up on the holocaust.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2009)

Just watched it.Awesome movie. Though I would have liked some Stiglitz-like short but compact() backstory for the other Basterds as well and just as Hollie said the basement scene was too frantic.To be honest I don't really know who shot who.(maybe the bartender shot Wicki and Wilhelm shot Stiglitz?).
Hans Landa's character was awesome,Christopher Waltz did a magnificent job.


----------



## Hiroshimo (Sep 5, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> The Basterds didn't really need any explanation for why they do what they do. If you want to know that... go read up on the holocaust.



ok this is a movie. but you are clear what you say? you like what the basterds did? then you are not better than a nazi because they killed people in a brutal way, too

you understand? im a pacificist
but only in real life not in movies^^


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> ok this is a movie. but you are clear what you say? you like what the basterds did? then you are not better than a nazi because they killed people in a brutal way, too
> 
> you understand? im a *pacificist*
> but only in real life not in movies^^



Then you don't believe in justice.


----------



## Hiroshimo (Sep 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Then you don't believe in justice.



i do but not when they slaughter each other.
ok now lets come back to the movie and no conscience discussions^^


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 5, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> i do but not when they slaughter each other.
> ok now lets come back to the movie and no conscience discussions^^



I can see why you would react to what they did, but they specifically only targeted soldiers and not civilians.. in this movie.. Not that this is a place for such a discussion anyway though.. Pretty much everyone is an asshole in a war...<_<

Although I wouldn't say that a British soldier has the right to claim the moral high ground if he starts brutal torturing of a German soldier... But who knows, I don't like where this is going so I won't continue...^^


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2009)

Very much awesome movie. Cristoph Waltz as Hans Landa was just brilliant, and Brad Pitt as Aldo Raine made my day. I laughed my ass off when he was trying to speak "Italian", and he had SO many genious lines.
Brilliant movie


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 5, 2009)

Hiroshimo said:


> ok this is a movie. but you are clear what you say? you like what the basterds did? then you are not better than a nazi because they killed people in a brutal way, too
> 
> you understand? im a pacificist
> but only in real life not in movies^^



No, the Nazis killed INNOCENT people. 

The bastards killed the enemy, during a WAR.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 5, 2009)

Good movie. Don't think people should really try to think about what is right and what is wrong in terms of morality or justice it takes away from the entertainment value. Still it was clearly Tarantino and it was a great movie. Probably not my favorite film since I simply liked the characters from Pulp Fiction and Kill Bill more. Sort of disappointed we didn't get more insight into the different characters. 

The ending was awesome though. The entire time I was wondering if it would somehow stay true to history but I was pleasantly surprised at the ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> No, the Nazis killed INNOCENT people.
> 
> The bastards killed the enemy, during a WAR.



The problem is that the basterds broke the geneva convention or whatever its called. What they did was wrong and illegal. 

The movie never addresses this, but there was a difference between the German army and the Nazi party. Not all germans were evil. 

But we're not supposed to care about that in the movie, and Tarantino doesn't overdo the evils that the basterds do.

The only time I think he went too far is when Brad Pitt tortured that girl. That was unnecessary. For some reason, the movie really did not like her.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

i had a very satisfied mind after such a long break from seeing a tarantino film in theaters. the last one i saw was kb2, and this film was so entertaining. when it comes to tarantino films, i'm never too serious with them or PC. he knows how to amuse movie goers. 

hugo stiglitz ftw by the way


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 6, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with killing Nazis, no matter how you do it.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

something about the scalping of the nazis is still ingrained in my memory.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 6, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> something about the scalping of the nazis is still ingrained in my memory.



Well, when you watched that movie you took on debit.  Aldo wanted his scalps.   And we had to see him get those scalps...or die trying.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 6, 2009)

well i wasn't cirusly pondering it.
just wanted to point out how vivid my memory was of the scalping scenes.


----------



## sakura18 (Sep 7, 2009)

best revenge  film ever but i think it would give sasuke ideas + some huga stuff nejis curse mark


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem is that the basterds broke the geneva convention or whatever its called. What they did was wrong and illegal.
> 
> The movie never addresses this, but there was a difference between the German army and the Nazi party. Not all germans were evil.
> 
> ...



Geneva convention was made after WWII, wasn't it?


----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2009)

Even said:


> Geneva convention was made after WWII, wasn't it?



Nope. One through three were all passed prior to WWII. The fourth geneva convention was passed after WWII but that was about civilian treatment.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 7, 2009)

Saw it cause my family wanted to see it.

I must say I was impressed. I'm not sure if it was the good acting, brad pitt or the hilarious way in which 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the nazis died in the end


 that made this movie stand out to me.

Definitely didn't feel like the usual tarantino crap to me.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Saw it cause my family wanted to see it.
> 
> I must say I was impressed. I'm not sure if it was the good acting, brad pitt or the hilarious way in which
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Funny because to me it felt exactly like the typical Tarantino style (that I find awesome).  The direction, the music, the dialogue, and the camera angles.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 7, 2009)

i agree; it had many tarantino elements. maybe its subject matter was to your appeal mecha.


----------



## sel (Sep 7, 2009)

MH said:
			
		

> The only time I think he went too far is when Brad Pitt tortured that girl. That was unnecessary. For some reason, the movie really did not like her.



Since when has Tarantino ever held back on _un-necessary_ violence? Haha

That part was horrible to watch though, yeah.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 7, 2009)

^I felt like for a "war" movie, it was pretty light on the violence.  The very first scalping was worse for me than the bullet scene.  In all honesty, Kill Bill was more violent for me...even vol. 2.


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2009)

sel said:


> Since when has Tarantino ever held back on _un-necessary_ violence? Haha
> 
> That part was horrible to watch though, yeah.



I actually found that scene rather amusing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

Woman torture is always amusing to jealous women, eh Hollie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2009)

What am I jealous of? :0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know, why don't you tell me?


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 8, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i agree; it had many tarantino elements. maybe its subject matter was to your appeal mecha.



Kill bill was horrible in my opinion.

Partly because I don't like Uma Therman and partly because I didn't actually care about the story at all. It just didn't make me think "oh i can't wait till bill gets what's coming to him" it made me think "zzzzzz" 

Most of his other movies he has made have also been uninteresting to me as well.

He also didn't do the gallons of blood fakely spraying out of body parts thing he did in kill bill which was just retarded imo. more realistic violence is more interesting.

So I guess you are right. WWII is easy to be interested in and it didn't hurt to have better actors in this as well (again, my opinion).


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw this movie yesterday. After it finished, my friends and I were talking about it in the bathrooms and this redneck guy and his three yr old son (approximate age) walked in. The guy says to us: "That was some haircut he gave 'im at the end, huh?" 



We stopped; replied back with a polite "Yeah," and left the room absolutely mindfucked.

We've now officially declared that Inglourious Basterds is acceptible for ages 3 and up. 


(i can't imagine what that kid must have been thinking during the last 5 minutes... talk about emotional scarring.)


----------



## Vanity (Sep 8, 2009)

sel said:


> Since when has Tarantino ever held back on _un-necessary_ violence? Haha
> 
> That part was horrible to watch though, yeah.



Yeah I found that part a bit far also. If anything made me wince in the movie, it was that.

It's not like I found it surprising though for a Tarantino movie. I tend to know what to expect when going in to see one.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 13, 2009)

i'm lactose intolerant, but that scene in the beginning sure made me want to drink it


----------



## Chee (Sep 13, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i'm lactose intolerant, but that scene in the beginning sure made me want to drink it



Sex sells.


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2009)

This scene really made me want a cigarette.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah that whole movie made me want a cigarette!


december 15th is approaching!  time to get my inglourious basterds on


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2009)

I took advantage of the Christmas discounts on Amazon.com and I have purchased the Inglorious Basterds Blu-Ray.  I'm expecting it a couple of days after Christmas.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 6, 2009)

well if it's cheaper than walking over to walmart, then maybe i should check out teh internetz first.

i'd love to rewatch the bar scene with the british imposter f-ing everything up.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 7, 2009)

One of the best movies I have ever seen.
War is my favorite movie genre and this one really nailed it.


----------



## CERN (Dec 7, 2009)

nightmistress said:


> ^I felt like for a "war" movie, it was pretty light on the violence.  The very first scalping was worse for me than the bullet scene.  In all honesty, Kill Bill was more violent for me...even vol. 2.



When I first saw this I was expecting far more violence than was actually in the movie. I agree it was light on violence especially for a Tarentino film 

Basterds was definitely one of the best movies I've seen this year.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 9, 2009)

i thought tarantino's signature thing was creative dialogue as opposed to extreme violence.


----------



## pfft (Dec 9, 2009)

^ lol some people dont get it i guess.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

Need to buy this film. :ho


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 9, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i thought tarantino's signature thing was creative dialogue as opposed to extreme violence.



It's both                .


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 10, 2009)

pfft said:


> ^ lol some people dont get it i guess.



it's good someone gets me.

"if you still feel raw about it, i'm be waiting."  who said that line?


----------



## pfft (Dec 10, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> it's good someone gets me.
> 
> "if you still feel raw about it, i'm be waiting."  who said that line?



lol the bride. to vernita's daughter.... 

i fucking luh kb


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 10, 2009)

just watched the movie for the first time today.

i lol'd at the last scene!

that german guy (jew hunter, i forget his name) is a good actor and an awesome linguist!

he spoke like 4 different languages?? english, german, italian, french. bad ass mofo!


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah i bet he's going to get a lot of offers in the States now.


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 11, 2009)

Jewes killing Nazis in MY house? I hereby ban this feature from my place of residence.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 15, 2009)

i watched the full length version of Nation's Pride on the dvd. it's pretty amusing. i should show my korean grandfather the film and tell him it's an old film he's never seen on tv.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 15, 2009)

I recently heard that Christoph Waltz (Hans Landa) got a nomination for a golden globe, he better win it.

Seriously, I think he deserves at least an oscar nomination for this movie, if not the oscar itself.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea, I hope he gets an oscar nom. It would be a shame if he didn't.


----------



## raxor (Dec 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I hope he gets an oscar *nom*. It would be a shame if he didn't.



Om nom nom


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I hope he gets an oscar nom. It would be a shame if he didn't.



It'd be a DAMN shame.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

raxor said:


> Om nom nom



Naked gold men are tasty.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2009)

i been meaning to watch this movie maybe i will rent it tomorrow


----------



## narutorulez (Dec 16, 2009)

Ill put this here, Im sure some of you have seen it but for those who havent. Enjoy 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OesQz99FZJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

_Just _finished watching this on Blu-ray for the first time. Amazing movie and the guy who plays the Jew Hunter better get some fucking recognition. Easily the best actor and character in the movie. And how hot was Shassonaonasfanfso! The cinema girl.


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2009)

Shosanna was a dumb bitch  She was depicted as very clever but her last act was really retarded 

Also i hear about the basement scene dragging out and yes i agree that scene dragged like hell


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 25, 2009)

no way jose
she wasn't stupid at the end. she was going to kill herself anyway.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

I liked Stiglits though, he was the coolest Basterd. He shouldn't have died.


----------



## pfft (Dec 26, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i watched the full length version of Nation's Pride on the dvd. it's pretty amusing. i should show my korean grandfather the film and tell him it's an old film he's never seen on tv.


LOL i seen this too and i loled when the americans said they werent gonna burn it down or w/e 



KillerFan said:


> no way jose
> she wasn't stupid at the end. she was going to kill herself anyway.


LOL i thought so too , but I am thinking that guy means that she let him kill her.. which was kinda laem.. when she shot him.. and as soon as he twitched... she should have shot him again. IMMEDIATELY!  i was pissed when she didnt. 
she is still cool though 


Big Boss said:


> I liked Stiglits though, he was the coolest Basterd. He shouldn't have died.



THE BEAR JEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jk stiglitz is my fav too. but i also love the bear jew and aldo and all of them basically.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I liked Stiglits though, he was the coolest Basterd. He shouldn't have died.



I don't think it would have felt right if he had survived, no matter how much of an awesome character he was.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

I liked Diane Kruger for probably the first time ever.  Being beautiful has never been a problem for her, but I had my doubts about her acting ability.  No more, nice performance from her.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 27, 2009)

i want to name either my future son stiglitz or my car stiglitz. he was a really awesome basterd.


----------



## John (Dec 27, 2009)

Hans Landa made the movie for me I hope that the actor gets more roles. I wasn't that impressed with Brad Pitt though I found his accent irritating.


----------



## pfft (Dec 27, 2009)

i really liked landa's english accent... he is also awesome even if he is the villian


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 14, 2010)

I finally got to watch this since my friend got it on shiny blu-ray. I was actually fairly dissapointed although it did have good moments. I probably expected too much from seeing the trailer. I thought there would be more Aldo (who was frankly just about the only interesting character to me). I also did think there would be more humor and action instead those oh by the way this happened moments. And I think there were too many of those awkward long pauses waiting to see if Landa figured something out (although he was a brilliantly acted role).


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 14, 2010)

you haven't seen a tarantino classic before


----------



## pfft (Jan 14, 2010)

i found this earlier today 

i loled.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2010)

I heard Diane Kruger got a SAG Best Supporting Actress nod for her performance.  A pleasant surprise.  I wouldn't expect an Oscar nomination.  But I was happy to see her get some recognition.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh hey, just found this thread.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 15, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> And I think there were too many of those awkward long pauses waiting to see if Landa figured something out (although he was a brilliantly acted role).


Landa and Shoshanna's conversation wasn't awkward it was extremely intense. You should have watched it in the theaters when he ordered her milk everyone was like


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2010)

After a second viewing, I must retract my statement that this was better than Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think he'll ever beat a masterpiece like Pulp. Just finished my second viewing as well. And it is his third best. After Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

pfft said:


> i found this earlier today
> 
> i loled.





That's awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2010)

Roy said:


> I don't think he'll ever beat a masterpiece like Pulp. Just finished my second viewing as well. And it is his third best. After Reservoir Dogs.


You think Reservoir Dogs is better than Inglorious Basterds?  Really?

Look, I admit that it was a fun movie.  There are several hypnotic scenes in that film.  But let's face it... the flow sucks in that movie.  It's a mess.  There is no way in hell that it's a better movie than Inglorious Basterds.  I think it's one of Tarantino's weaker films.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm still pissed at Tarantino. He "killed" Shosana  Anyone know who she was, the name of the actress? I can only recognized Pitt and Diane Kruger.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 15, 2010)

pfft said:


> i found this earlier today
> 
> i loled.



that's rep worthy pfft.  too bad i have to rep again to rep you.





Grape Krush said:


> After a second viewing, I must retract my statement that this was better than Pulp Fiction.



either i haven't seen pulp fiction in a while, but i might agree with you.




Roy said:


> I don't think he'll ever beat a masterpiece like Pulp. Just finished my second viewing as well. And it is his third best. After Reservoir Dogs.





Rukia said:


> You think Reservoir Dogs is better than Inglorious Basterds?  Really?
> 
> Look, I admit that it was a fun movie.  There are several hypnotic scenes in that film.  But let's face it... the flow sucks in that movie.  It's a mess.  There is no way in hell that it's a better movie than Inglorious Basterds.  I think it's one of Tarantino's weaker films.



yeah reservoir dogs definitely has its dry spells. which is funny cuz it's a reservoir 
don't tell me that the gasoline scene is what makes it better than inglourious basterds, cuz it ain't 



Mojim said:


> I'm still pissed at Tarantino. He "killed" Shosana  Anyone know who she was, the name of the actress? I can only recognized Pitt and Diane Kruger.



imdb


----------



## Mojim (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't like imdb  Nevermind, I know already. Watched it again last night. Still a great movie. Although this time, I found it the underground bar scene a lil' bit too drag XD Luckily the scene where they started shooting balls was worth it :ho


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 16, 2010)

Last I checked, this movie was epic crap because there was WAY too much talk and story between anything. Pulp Fiction REALLY walked the line, but it saved itself. Grindhouse did the same as Pulp Fiction did. But Rodriguezs' movie saved it. So I'm not bothering watching this.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 16, 2010)

Christoph Waltz deserves an Oscar, he is fucking brilliant in this movie.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 16, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Christoph Waltz deserves an Oscar, he is fucking brilliant in this movie.



This.

I haven't seen such an adorably amoral character since Renault in _Casablanca_.



Sedaiv said:


> Last I checked, this movie was epic crap because there was WAY too much talk and story between anything. Pulp Fiction REALLY walked the line, but it saved itself. Grindhouse did the same as Pulp Fiction did. But Rodriguezs' movie saved it. So I'm not bothering watching this.



This is true if you have the attention-span of a gerbil with multiple sclerosis. [On a sidenote, your complaint is too much story? Really?]

I'm not a Tarantino fan by any stretch (I think even Pulp Fiction is overrated tripe if you remove Samuel L.) but the dialogue had more suspense and tension than most action scenes do. Watching Waltz play verbal cat-and-mouse had the audience on the edge of their seats at my theatre.



Rukia said:


> You think Reservoir Dogs is better than Inglorious Basterds?  Really?
> 
> Look, I admit that it was a fun movie.  There are several hypnotic scenes in that film.  But let's face it... the flow sucks in that movie.  It's a mess.  There is no way in hell that it's a better movie than Inglorious Basterds.  I think it's one of Tarantino's weaker films.



This, except I'd go further and say it wasn't even fun.

Tim Roth sounds like a muppet throughout the movie and half the movie is flashbacks that add nothing to the film thus are boring. Hell, the mystery is blown a third of the way in so you don't even have that.

Not that it's a surprise, but some of you cats have awful taste.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree with the last few posts.  Even if Waltz were going up against Ledger and his performance as the Joker... he would deserve the win.  And since the Supporting Actor roster is much weaker this year, his victory seems like a certainty.  He has always won the Cannes Film Festival award for best actor and he won the Critics Choice Award for Best Supporting on Friday night.  I think a Golden Globe, SAG, and Oscar are likely to follow.  

I also agree with Adonis on Tim Roth.  I don't think he's a very good actor.  I especially cringe when I think of Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Morwain (Mar 18, 2010)

Love this movie.


----------

